# Favourite Movie Characters



## GunnerFA (Aug 8, 2007)

The superheroes thread gave me this idea. Broard selection to choose from here.

Mine are:
Obi-wan Kenobi
Don Corleone (both Vito and Michael)
Rhett Butler


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Oh gawd.... where to begin and where to end? 


First few that come to mind:

Crystal Allen from "The Women"

Matilda from "The Professional"

Sophie from "Sophie's Choice"

Holly Golightly from "Breakfast at Tiffany's"

Celie, Shug and Sofia from "The Color Purple"


Well, there are seven... I reserve the right to post 100 more.


----------



## Ample Pie (Aug 8, 2007)

Isn't Matilda just great?

I really enjoy Alan Rickman's Snape in the Harry Potter movies.

Corrina from Corrina, Corrina


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Aug 8, 2007)

Will Ferrell- Ron Burgundy (Anchorman)
Kevin Heffernan- Farva (Super Troopers)
Evan Rachel Wood- Tracy Freeland (Thirteen)
Alicia Silverstone- Adrienne (The Crush)
Gerard Butler- King Leonidas (300) hehe

Sooooo many more, but its late here and I can't think right.


----------



## This1Yankee (Aug 8, 2007)

I am going to have to go with ALL of the Anchorman characters.

Jessica Rabbit

Velma Kelly (Chicago)

Wesley, Inigo Montoya, Fezzik (Princess Bride)


----------



## troubadours (Aug 8, 2007)

gene hackman - royal tenenbaum (the royal tenenbaums)
thora birch - enid (ghost world)
jason schwartzman - louis xvi (marie antoinette..duh)
david hyde pierce - peter macmanus (down with love)
charlotte gainsbourg - stephanie (the science of sleep)
vince vaughn - jeremy (wedding crashers)
seth rogan - ben (knocked up) SOOO GOOD!!!

i'm sure there are others but on the other hand i'd like to keep my list to only one wes anderson related character so as not to come off like a complete tool


----------



## Chimpi (Aug 8, 2007)

Rebecca said:


> I really enjoy Alan Rickman's Snape in the Harry Potter movies.



As do I.
I thoroughly enjoyed Kevin Spacey portraying Eugene Simonet in Pay It Forward.
And, naturally, Matt Damon as Jason Bourne.


----------



## jamie (Aug 8, 2007)

Lots of good ones have been listed (Celie, Holly Golightly, Rhett) so I will just add some more. This thread speaks to me more than the music threads because I pretty much live with my head in the movies.

My list (partial )

Toto and Alfredo - Cinema Paradiso. 

Matteo (Djimon Hounsou) - In America

Claire (Kirsten Dunst) - Elizabethtown

Juxian (Li Gong) - Farewell My Concubine

Fanny Brice (Babs) - Funny Girl

Jo Stockton (Audrey) - Funny Face

Kitten Braden (Cillian Murphy) - Breakfast on Pluto 

Mark Darcy (Colin Firth) - Bridget Jones

Ed Bloom (Ewan McGregor) - Big Fish

Lefty Ruggiero (Al Pacino) - Donnie Brasco...just thinking about him in this movie..gah, it kills me. He is so full of longing and bravado, perfectly portrayed.

Chase (Helen Mirren) - Losing Chase (started a crush I have still not recovered from...not sure if it is on Helen or on Chase..maybe both)

And while really a literary character....I really do love Colin Firth's Mr. Darcy (Pride and Prejudice).


----------



## Ample Pie (Aug 8, 2007)

Harold and Maude and Harold's mother from Harold and Maude.

Scrooge (Alistair Sim's version) in A Christmas Carol

Randal in Clerks


----------



## troubadours (Aug 8, 2007)

Rebecca said:


> Harold and Maude and Harold's mother from Harold and Maude.
> 
> Scrooge (Alistair Sim's version) in A Christmas Carol
> 
> Randal in Clerks




i second the harold and maude...

"do you enjoy knives?"


----------



## Matt (Aug 8, 2007)

Jason Bourne

Yoda

John McClane

Donnie Darko

Hannibal Lector


----------



## Esme (Aug 8, 2007)

Gregory Peck as Atticus Finch in _To Kill a Mockingbird _is my favorite movie character ever... favorite character in a novel too. :wubu:


----------



## Ample Pie (Aug 8, 2007)

troubadours said:


> i second the harold and maude...
> 
> "do you enjoy knives?"



But mom rules too!

"Do try to be a bit more vivacious."


----------



## GWARrior (Aug 8, 2007)

Gary Oldman as Norm Stansfield in The Professional/Leon

Hes a drug-addicted, psychotic, crooked cop. Hes completely off the wall and extremely unstable. He's dangerous and yet, freakin hilarious with his love of Beethoven.











"He ruined my suit."


----------



## William (Aug 8, 2007)

*John Cusack and Anjelica Huston* in "The Grifters" Sleazy and disturbing


*Matt Damon and Edward Norton* in "Rounders" I loved the scene when Edward Norton could not resist from cheating at a State Trooper Poker Game in the headquarters!

*Paul Newman* and *Jackie Gleason* in the "Hustler"

*Paul Newman* in "Cool Hand Luke" My second favorite prison movie

*Morgan Freeman and Tim Robbins* in "The Shawshank Redemption" My favorite prison movie and all around movie

William





GWARrior said:


> Gary Oldman as Norm Stansfield in The Professional/Leon
> 
> Hes a drug-addicted, psychotic, crooked cop. Hes completely off the wall and extremely unstable. He's dangerous and yet, freakin hilarious with his love of Beethoven.


----------



## JustPlainJim (Aug 8, 2007)

I have to say the first name that came to mind.

Bruce Campbell as Ash in the _Evil Dead_ trilogy (and the crappy video games that followed)


----------



## gwydion (Aug 8, 2007)

Well, Léon, certianly.

Silent Bob, definitely.

Amélie, truely.

and Maximillian Cohen, utterly.

And that should provide you with a complete idea of the sort of movies that I enjoy (pretentious! Yes!)


----------



## gwydion (Aug 8, 2007)

JustPlainJim said:


> I have to say the first name that came to mind.
> 
> Bruce Campbell as Ash in the _Evil Dead_ trilogy (and the crappy video games that followed)



Shoot, yeah, Ash too. Groovily.


----------



## Esme (Aug 8, 2007)

gwydion said:


> Well, Léon, certianly.
> 
> Silent Bob, definitely.
> 
> ...



There's something about Silent Bob that just DOESN'T scream "pretentious" to me.  Cute, sure. Pretentious? Nah.

And yes, add Ash to my list too. Groovy.


----------



## PirateMan123 (Aug 8, 2007)

i definately have to go with:


Jack Sparrow

Buddy Rydell - anger management

Gord Brody - freddy got fingered

top 3 right there

batman is a close 4


----------



## Chimpi (Aug 8, 2007)

Matt said:


> Donnie Darko



Good call, Good call! Hear hear!

I've got a few more to add to my list, then:

Professor Snape / Alan Rickman | *Harry Potter* (series)
Eugene Simonet / Kevin Spacey | *Pay It Forward*
Jason Bourne / Matt Damon | *The Bourne Identity/Supremacy/Ultimatum*
Donnie Darko / Jake Gyllenhaal | *Donnie Darko*
McKnight / Tom Sizemore | *Black Hawk Down*
Hoot / Eric Bana | *Black Hawk Down*


----------



## Aliena (Aug 8, 2007)

Rose DeWitt Bukater-- played by, Kate Winslet 

Jack Sparrow-- played by, Johnny Depp

Lestat-- played by, Stuart Townsend 

Completely Seeexxxxxy:
View attachment lestat.jpg







Captain Steven Hiller-- played by, Will Smith

Morpheus-- played by, Laurence Fishburne


These are to name a few; I'll be back with more later.


----------



## willamena31 (Aug 8, 2007)

I guess I would have to say 

Bridgette Jones is my biggest. Something about her just speaks to me. 
Fezzig, and Inigo from Princess Bride
Jared (David Bowie) from Labyrinth
there are a few others, but for some reason I can't think of them right now. Maybe I will remember later. LOL

Hugggsss!!
Billie Jo


----------



## Blackjack (Aug 9, 2007)

GWARrior said:


> He's dangerous and yet, freakin hilarious with his love of Beethoven.



Hey, nothin' wrong with loving Ludwig van.


As for my list... this could take awhile. For the moment, I'm just flipping through the book _1,001 Movies to See Before You Die_ and picking out my faves from what I've seen. By no means a full list. 

*Sam Spade (Humphrey Bogart) from The Maltese Falcon*- my first real exposure to the film noir cynical detective. He's been kind of replaced by Philip Marlowe, but not totally, 'cause I haven't seen _The Big Sleep _yet.

*James Bond (Sean Connery) from Goldfinger, et al*- And _only_ Connery. He's suave, charming, smart, and extremely entertaining to watch- although certainly not the best of role models when it comes to women.

*General Buck Turgidson (George C. Scott) from Dr. Strangelove or: How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love the Bomb*- This is one of my favourite comedy performances. While Peter Sellers definitely deserves all of the attention he gets for his three roles in the film- especially as the President on the hot line to Moscow, describing to the drunk Soviet Premier that one of the base commanders "went and did a silly thing"- Scott really did it for me. The sleazy car salesman grin on his face when he's talking with great enthusiasm and optimism about the maximum number of people who'd die is probably one of the most hilarious bits in the entire thing.

*The Man With No Name (Clint Eastwood) from Il Buono, Il Brutto, Il Cattivo, et al*- One of the coolest characters ever, and one who I've loved since I was a young kid. John Wayne famously gave the advice to "talk low, talk slow, and don't talk too much." Eastwood here is the absolute embodiment of that advice.

*Jef Costello (Alain Delon) from Le Samourai*- Even cooler and quieter than Eastwood ever was, Delon's character shows emotion only twice throughout the entire movie. It's not just fascinating to watch, but it also scares the viewer a bit.

*HAL 9000 (Douglas Rain) from 2001: A Space Odyssey*- A homicidal machine that speaks with a monotone, emotionless calm. It's absolutely chilling.

*Darth Vader (James Earl Jones) from Star Wars, et al*- Although David Prowse goes through the motions well enough- literally!- it's Jones' voice work that makes the character as sinister as he is. Easily recognized as one of the best villains in cinema, and especially well-written in the final act of _Return of the Jedi_.

*The Xenomorph (Bolaji Badejo) from Alien*- My favourite "monster". Although it's techinically nothing more than a guy in a rubber suit, it's really somethin' else. Plus, it probably has one of the best and most memorable introductions _ever_.

*Jack Torrance (Jack Nicholson) from The Shining*- The spiralling descent into madness of Stephen King's character is made even more frightening by Nicholson's spectacular performance.

*Indiana Jones (Harrison Ford) from Raiders of the Lost Ark, et al*- He's James Bond, only set thirty years earlier with a whip and a massive brain. Ford's always been great at the scruffy-looking charmer, and these movies prove it.

*The Terminator (Arnold Schwarzenegger) from The Terminator*- The intimidating bad guy who doesn't stop is far better than the friendlier version seen in later films. Actually, he's outdone by

*The T-1000 (Robert Patrick) from Terminator 2: Judgement Day*- I recall in one of the commentaries that someone mentioned that if Arnold's T-800 series was a "Panzer tank", then the T-1000 was a "Porsche"- less bulky and worlds cooler. The liquid metal visual effects are still incredibly cool today.

*Hannibal Lecter (Anthony Hopkins) from Silence of the Lambs, et al*- Reminds me a bit of HAL 9000, only instead of a calm attitude towards death, there's a sense of entertainment and enjoyment. The man is a genius, but sick and twisted. I'd say that he's almost like the Darth Vader of the mystery-thriller genre.

*Verbal Kent (Kevin Spacey) from The Usual Suspects*- A great screenplay with this character standing out mainly because of the actor. Spacey is truly excellent, and I think that this role proves it. 

*The Narrator (Edward Norton) and Tyler Durden (Brad Pitt) from Fight Club*- I include both of them in one entry because I like them for the same reasons. Funny, witty characters that are easy to get into and hard to forget.

And last but not least, 
*Kikuchiyo (Toshiro Mifune) from Shichinin no Samurai*- Probably one of my absolute favourite characters from one of the greatest movies ever made. One of the only characters who always manages to bring tears to my eyes- not because of the situation, but just because the character is so well-acted, and so... I dunno. Just amazing.

What really sets him apart from the rest of the cast- most of whom are very good, a couple of whom are outstanding- is how influential he is, and how much he's separated from the other characters in the film anyways. He's the stray dog, charming and energetic, and he pours every bit of himself into the battle once it begins.

Yes, I just spent over 2 hours compiling this list.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Aug 9, 2007)

Dracula
Frankenstein
The Wolf Man
Creature from the Black Lagoon
The Bride of Frankenstein
And of course Jessica Rabbit


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Aug 9, 2007)

mickey rouke sin city1 - he is marv
I'll probably have to add more later but I just watched sin city for the 20th time and the line "and my mitts" is stuck on repeat


----------



## William (Aug 9, 2007)

What about Gloria Foster the first Oracle in the Matrix series







Her scenes of smoking on screen will never be topped 

William




Aliena said:


> Rose DeWitt
> 
> snip
> 
> ...


----------



## This1Yankee (Aug 9, 2007)

Jack Skellington said:


> And of course Jessica Rabbit


 

YAY!








pants


----------



## HugKiss (Aug 9, 2007)

Jack Skellington said:


> Dracula
> Frankenstein
> The Wolf Man
> Creature from the Black Lagoon
> ...




I love your list! Ditto that!

HugKiss :kiss2:


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Aug 9, 2007)

Buford T. Justice (Jackie Gleason) from _Smokey and the Bandit._ Gleason ad libbed over 90% of his dialogue for the film and it was sheer comedic brilliance.

Dusty (Philip Seymour Hoffman) from _Twister_.

John Rambo from _First Blood_.


----------



## Mishty (Aug 9, 2007)

ScreamingChicken said:


> Dusty (Philip Seymour Hoffman) from _Twister_.




...........The suck zone.


----------



## Mishty (Aug 9, 2007)

_Vivian Abromowitz_ (Natasha Lyonne) - Slums of Beverly Hills

_Phil "Duckie" Dale _(Jon Cryer) - Pretty in Pink

_Buzz Hauser _(Jason Alexander) - Love! Valour! Compassion!

_Jerri Blank_ (Amy Sedaris) - Stangers with Candy

_Donkey_ (Eddie Murphy) - Shrek

_Vincent Vega and Jules Winnfield _(John Travolta & Samuel L. Jackson)- Pulp Fiction

God theres so many.....


----------



## Giraffes?Giraffes! (Aug 9, 2007)

SUCH a good thread. 


*James Bond*-- _The Franchise_-- Sean Connery or Daniel Craig preferred

*Royal Tenenbaum*-- _The Royal Tenenbaums_-- Gene Hackman

*Max Fischer*-- _Rushmore_-- Jason Schwartzman

*Steve Zissou*-- _The Life Aquatic with Steve Zissou_-- Bill Murray 

(can you tell i'm a Wes Anderson geek?)

*King Henry II*-- _The Lion in Winter_-- Peter O'Toole

*The Dude* and *Walter Sobczek*-- _The Big Lebowski_-- Jeff Bridges and John Goodman

*Trent*-- _Swingers_-- Vince Vaughn

*Vito Corleone*-- _The Godfather_ _I_ and _II_-- Marlon Brando and Robert DiNero

*SATAN*!-- _The Devil's Advocate_-- Al Pacino (guilty pleasure)


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Aug 9, 2007)

Bruce Willis - John McClane - Die Hard series is ace. 

Alan Rickman - Hans Gruber - SAME MOVIE! BEST VILLIAN EVER!

Carl Weathers - Apollo Creed - That is one sassy black man. 

Chris Tucker - Ruby Rhod - I find myself quoting the 5th element far too much because of him. 

Jason Lee - Brodie is friggin' awesome

Christopher Lee - Saruman - he stole every scene in the first 2 movies

Tim Matheson - Otter in Animal House. Such a pimp.

James Spader - Steff. Pretty In Pink. He is the prick I've always dreamed of being. 

Billy Zapka - Karate Kid. SWEEP THE LEG, JOHNNY! see above. 

Keifer Sutherland - Ace - Stand By me .. once again .. see above. 

actually, I think I am going to start calling myself Ace and see if it catches on.

what a bunch of random ass choices ..


----------



## Mishty (Aug 9, 2007)

Giraffes?Giraffes! said:


> *Royal Tenenbaum*-- _The Royal Tenenbaums_-- Gene Hackman
> 
> *The Dude* and *Walter Sobczek*-- _The Big Lebowski_-- Jeff Bridges and John Goodman



Wes Anderson *rocks*!

And how could I have forgotten the Dude and Walter?:blush: 

and Donny "Sweet Prince" Kerabatsos (Steve Buscemi)


----------



## Allie Cat (Aug 9, 2007)

Malcolm Reynolds, Wash, and River Tam from Serenity
Han Solo and Boba Fett from Star Wars (liek, duh?)
Spock from the Star Trek movies
Ash from the Evil Dead movies
Sprinkleface and The Mexican from Citizen Pie 3
Donkey from Shrek

..I can't think of any more at the moment. I have trouble remembering movie characters 

=Divals


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Aug 9, 2007)

Missblueyedeath said:


> _Jerri Blank_ (Amy Sedaris) - Stangers with Candy



Oh such a good character. I always bust a gut laughing at her.


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Aug 9, 2007)

Lastminute.Tom said:


> mickey rouke sin city1 - he is marv
> I'll probably have to add more later but I just watched sin city for the 20th time and the line "and my mitts" is stuck on repeat


Mickey Rourke as Harry Angel in ANGEL HEART. He hates chickens.


----------



## Wagimawr (Aug 9, 2007)

Han Solo (Harrison Ford)
Khan Noonien Singh (Ricardo Montalban...GOD what a performance)
James T. Kirk (William Shatner)
Doc Brown (Christopher Lloyd)
Paul Avery (Robert Downey Jr. - from _Zodiac_)
Agent J(ay) (Will Smith)
the guy that calls Kirk a dumbass in _Star Trek IV_ (the classic response? "Well, double dumbass on you!")
James Bond (Sean Connery, Timothy Dalton, Pierce Brosnan, Daniel Craig, let's just forget about the other two, shall we?)
Peter Parker/Spiderman (Tobey Maguire)
J. Jonah Jameson (J. K. Simmons)
the "Driver" (Clive Owen - from _The Hire_)
The Devil (Gary Oldman, from the "Beat The Devil" film, part of _The Hire_)

...all I can think of...


----------



## Blackjack (Aug 9, 2007)

Wagimawr said:


> James Bond (Sean Connery, Timothy Dalton, Pierce Brosnan, Daniel Craig, let's just forget about the other two, shall we?)



Whoa whoa whoa. You're willing to forget about Moore (who definitely had his moments) and yet you include _Timothy Dalton _in your list?


----------



## Wagimawr (Aug 9, 2007)

See? This is why you don't omit people that play James Bond.


----------



## UberAris (Aug 9, 2007)

Han Solo (Star wars)

Optomus Prime (transformers)

Barf (space balls)

Harry (Dirty Harry)

Rocky (Rocky)

Spock (if you don't know this...)

Duo Maxwell (Gundam Wing: Endless Waltz)

Shaun (Shaun of the dead)

Captain Barbosa (Pirates)

James Bond (almost any of the actors)


----------



## Giraffes?Giraffes! (Aug 9, 2007)

Wagimawr said:


> See? This is why you don't omit people that play James Bond.



True, true. 

Each of the boys brought their own positive contribution to the franchise

I say that we instead break them down into subjective tiers.

Here's mine:

Tier 1: 

*Sean* "The Alpha" *Connery* (_Never Say Never Again_ notably excluded)

*Daniel* "The Messiah" *Craig*

Tier 2

*Roger* "The Mincing Dandy" *Moore*

*Pierce* "The Placeholder" *Brosnan*

Tier 3

*George* "Weepy McCrysalot" *Lazenby* (OHMSS is actually one of my favorite Bonds, but Lazenby's "sensitive" interpretation of the character was never gonna fly in an open-ended franchise.)

*Timothy* "Huge Flapping Vagina" *Dalton* (Far and away the worst Bond ever, in my opinion.)



... Y'know, this could be another thread entirely!


----------



## Wagimawr (Aug 9, 2007)

I could go with that, but I'd have Craig/Connery/Brosnan (it was NOT Pierce's fault that the movies after Tomorrow Never Dies and before Die Another Day sucked! ), then Dalton/Moore/Lazenby.

Only two tiers needed. ^_^


----------



## Giraffes?Giraffes! (Aug 9, 2007)

Wagimawr said:


> I could go with that, but I'd have Craig/Connery/Brosnan (it was NOT Pierce's fault that the movies after Tomorrow Never Dies and before Die Another Day sucked! ), then Dalton/Moore/Lazenby.
> 
> Only two tiers needed. ^_^



Okay, gotcha... I can see a compromise on the horizon.... 

I just dont see Brosnan in company with Connery, and though its premature to trumpet Craig's superiority over his predecessor-- I think its safe to say that Casino Royale quite simply kicked more ass than the sum-total of ass-kickage in all of Brosnan's movies. 

Brosnan was a servicable and, at times, excellent Bond-- and the right choice to bring the franchise into the new millenium. 

ALSO: I dont know why, but i've got a soft spot for the wry, knowing, and inexplicably borderline-homosexual Bond of Roger Moore. If we're just gonna have two tiers, I say that he's excluded and placed in a "special" catagory of his own. 

Dims is giving IMDB a run for its money here.


----------



## Wagimawr (Aug 9, 2007)

Giraffes?Giraffes! said:


> Okay, gotcha... I can see a compromise on the horizon....
> 
> I just dont see Brosnan in company with Connery, and though its premature to trumpet Craig's superiority over his predecessor-- I think its safe to say that Casino Royale quite simply kicked more ass than the sum-total of ass-kickage in all of Brosnan's movies.
> 
> Brosnan was a servicable and, at times, excellent Bond-- and the right choice to bring the franchise into the new millenium.


You never know, the next 4 Daniel Craig movies may suck. Casino Royale, Goldeneye and Goldfinger are my three favorite Bond films, certainly.



Giraffes?Giraffes! said:


> ALSO: I dont know why, but i've got a soft spot for the wry, knowing, and inexplicably borderline-homosexual Bond of Roger Moore.


borderline?


----------



## Allie Cat (Aug 9, 2007)

Another one I just remembered - Sean Connery in that Indiana Jones movie as Indy's dad. That character was so full of win and awesome I'm surprised he didn't explode.

=Divals


----------



## Wagimawr (Aug 9, 2007)

Oh yes.

Sean Connery roles are quite often full of win and awesome - witness Ramirez from _Highlander._


----------



## Allie Cat (Aug 9, 2007)

I hasn't seen Highlander.. x.x

=Divals


----------



## Wagimawr (Aug 9, 2007)

Well get to it!

Christopher Lambert, Sean Connery, a soundtrack including Queen, what's not to love?


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Aug 9, 2007)

Wagimawr said:


> Oh yes.
> 
> Sean Connery roles are quite often full of win and awesome - witness Ramirez from _Highlander._



yeah, let's discuss The League Of Extraodinary Gentleman for a moment .. 

no wait .. YOU'RE THE MAN NOW, DAWG. 

Entrapment .. argh. 

actually, Sean Connery usually does rule. I need to see Highlander now.


----------



## G D Guy (Aug 9, 2007)

Tyler Durden- Brad Pitt/Edward Norton


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Aug 9, 2007)

I thought of two more characters who definitely deserve mention. 

Marge Gunderson from "Fargo"

Hedwig from "Hedwig and the Angry Inch"


----------



## Mishty (Aug 9, 2007)

ThatFatGirl said:


> I thought of two more characters who definitely deserve mention.
> 
> Marge Gunderson from "Fargo"
> 
> Hedwig from "Hedwig and the Angry Inch"



Hedwig :smitten: 

View attachment hedwig.jpg


----------



## GunnerFA (Aug 9, 2007)

Here's a few more from me.

Norman Warne (Ewan McGregor) - Miss Potter

Big Chris (Vinnie Jones) - Lock, Stock and Two Smoking Barrels

Bullet Tooth Tony (Vinnie Jones) - Snatch

As for the Bond characters, I must say that Daniel Craig is my fave and Casino Royale my fave of the movies.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Aug 9, 2007)

GunnerFA said:


> Here's a few more from me.
> 
> 
> Big Chris (Vinnie Jones) - Lock, Stock and Two Smoking Barrels
> ...



I love how the last thing he did in Lock, Stock was smash that guys head into the door .. and the first thing you see him doing in Snatch is smashing some guys head into the door.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Aug 9, 2007)

Off the top of my head...

Anne in Anne Of Green Gables 
Muriel Heslop in Muriel's Wedding 
Harry Coombes in Harry & Tonto 
Marty Piletti in Marty 
Celie in The Color Purple
Hedwig in Hedwig & the Angry Inch

I scrolled up and saw Hedwig. I love that character. Added to my list.


----------



## GunnerFA (Aug 10, 2007)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> I love how the last thing he did in Lock, Stock was smash that guys head into the door .. and the first thing you see him doing in Snatch is smashing some guys head into the door.



Yeah those are two great scenes. The Lock, Stock one was probably the better of the two. He put heaps more emotion into it and you knew why he was doing it. Both great movies though.


----------



## qwertyman173 (Aug 10, 2007)

Bluto Blutasky - Animal House


Everybody knows a Bluto at college. If you do not, you are most likely him!


----------



## Jack Skellington (Aug 10, 2007)

ThatFatGirl said:


> Hedwig from "Hedwig and the Angry Inch"



Didn't really get into that movie. But I adore Bree Osbourne from Transamerica. So wonderfully prudish.


----------



## mimosa (Aug 10, 2007)

John Cusack ... Lloyd Dobler (Say Anything) 
Joaquin Phoenix ....Johnny Cash ( Walk the line)
James Dean ... Jim Stark ( Rebel Without a Cause)
Sidney Poitier ... Gordon Ralfe ( Patch Of Blue)
Don Cheadle ... Paul Rusesabagina (Hotel Rwanda)
Cary Grant ... Roger Adams (Penny Serenade) 

and more......


----------



## Bagalute (Aug 10, 2007)

Tyler Durden - (Fight Club)

Cpt. Jack Sparrow (Pirates of the Carribean)

the Dude aka his Dudeness aka el Duderino (Big Lebowski)


----------



## sockratezz (Aug 10, 2007)

Val Kilmer as Doc Holiday in Tombstone. When he told Ike Clanton,"Maybe poker's not your game. I know, lets have a spelling bee.", I laughed so hard I almost soiled mayself. Also Chris Tucker as Smokey in FRIDAY and Mike Epps as Day-Day in the other 2 FRIDAY movies. And Jason Stratham, Brad Pitt, and the rest of the characters in SNATCH.


----------



## jamie (Aug 10, 2007)

sockratezz said:


> Val Kilmer as Doc Holiday in Tombstone. When he told Ike Clanton,"Maybe poker's not your game. I know, lets have a spelling bee.", I laughed so hard I almost soiled mayself. Also Chris Tucker as Smokey in FRIDAY and Mike Epps as Day-Day in the other 2 FRIDAY movies. And Jason Stratham, Brad Pitt, and the rest of the characters in SNATCH.



Oh no...how could I have forgotten Doc. Very very good mention...I knew there was someone important I was forgetting! I still get goosebumps when he says "I'm your huckleberry."


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Aug 10, 2007)

I also want to add .. the MacManus brothers in Boondock Saints. Actually .. that whole cast is pretty sweet.


----------



## moore2me (Aug 10, 2007)

Divine from any of his/her few movies (the Original Hairspray Movie)

Christopher Walken when he's bad or scary (the Suicide Kings )

Jack Nicholson from anything he does (such as As Good As It Gets)

William DaFoe when he's demented or scary (Wild at Heart)

Glen Close when she's wicked or dominating (the Lion in Winter)


----------



## SamanthaNY (Aug 10, 2007)

God, how did I miss this thread! 

Stevie Dee (Anthony LaPaglia) in _Betsy's Wedding _
Aunts Francis and Jet (Diane Weist & Stockard Channing) in _Practical Magic_
Vicomte Sébastien de Valmont (John Malkovich) in _Dangerous Liasons_
Buddy Ackerman (Kevin Spacey) in _Swimming With Sharks_
Garland Greene (Steve Buscemi) in _Con Air_
Margo Channing (Bette Davis) in _All About Eve_
Veda Pierce Forrester (Ann Blyth) in _Midred Pierce_
Terri Dolittle (Whoopie Goldberg) in _Jumpin' Jack Flash_
Sonny LoSpecchio (Chazz Palminteri) in _A Bronx Tale_
Keyser Soze/Verbal Kint (Kevin Spacey) in _The Usual Suspects_
Duckie Dale (Jon Cryer) in _Pretty In Pink_
Harold Lee and Kumar Patel (John Cho & Kal Penn) in _Harold & Kumar Go To White Castle_ (special mention to Neil Patrick Harris as Neil Patrick Harris)
Henry Hill (Ray Liotta) in _Goodfellas_



I know I've got more....


----------



## marlowegarp (Aug 10, 2007)

The Kid (Safety Last)
Carl Denham (1933 King Kong)
Mole McHenry (Desperate Living)
The Man With No Name
Snake Plisskin (Escape from New York)
Wolf Helius and Friede (Woman in the Moon)


----------



## Arrhythmia (Aug 10, 2007)

GWARrior said:


> Gary Oldman as Norm Stansfield in The Professional/Leon
> 
> Hes a drug-addicted, psychotic, crooked cop. Hes completely off the wall and extremely unstable. He's dangerous and yet, freakin hilarious with his love of Beethoven.
> 
> ...



BINGO!  

A lot of the things he said were improvised in that movie including saying "BINGO" He's such a fab actor!


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Aug 10, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> [*]Veda Pierce Forrester (Ann Blyth) in _Midred Pierce_
> [/LIST]



Oh Veda is a GREAT choice! Such an evil, ungrateful girl!


Speaking of evil, one more for my list:

Rhoda Penmark from "The Bad Seed" - love, love, love that evil little girl!


----------



## marlowegarp (Aug 10, 2007)

Giraffes?Giraffes! said:


> SUCH a good thread.
> 
> 
> *James Bond*-- _The Franchise_-- Sean Connery or Daniel Craig preferred



It's official. I'm the only one in the world who liked Timothy Dalton


----------



## Arrhythmia (Aug 10, 2007)

Ron Perlman - Hellboy -* Hellboy*

Christopher Walken - John Smith - *The Dead Zone *(He should have been nominated for an Oscar!)

Vincent Price - Simon Cordier - *Diary of a Madman*

Kirstie Alley - Virgilia Hazard - *North and South*

Ben Vereen - Chicken George -* Roots*

Robert Picardo - Eddie Quist - *The Howling *("I'm gonna give you a piece of my mind, Karen.")


----------



## Pink (Aug 10, 2007)

Elizabeth Taylor as Maggie-Cat on a Hot Tin roof
Clark Gable as Rhett Butler- Gone with the Wind
Heather Graham as Roller Girl- Boogie Nights
Ray Liotta as Henry Hill- Goodfellas
Jack Nicholson as Daryl Van Horne- Witches of Eastwick
Sharon Stone as Ginger Mckenna- Casino
Al Pacino as Tony Montana- Scarface


----------



## Wagimawr (Aug 10, 2007)

marlowegarp said:


> It's official. I'm the only one in the world who liked Timothy Dalton


No complaints here!

The only Bond I might possibly take issue with is Lazenby, and I've never even seen that one.


----------



## BlondeAmbition (Aug 11, 2007)

_Bridget Jones _(Renee Zellweger) in _Bridget Jones' Diary_.
_John Doe _(Kevin Spacey) in _Se7en_.
_Roger 'Verbal' Kint_ (Kevin Spacey) in _The Usual Suspects_.
_"Double Down" Trent Walker_(Vince Vaughn) and Mike Peters (Jon Farveau) both in _Swingers_.
The _ginger bread man _in _Shrek_ (1 & 2).
_Tyler Durden_ (both Brad Pitt and Edward Norton) in _Fight Club._
_Ash_ (Bruce Campbell) in _Army of Darkness._
_Ace Ventura_ in _Ace Ventura: Pet Detective._

And I know this is a movie thread but I would just like to add that for TV actors:
_Sawyer_ in _LOST and _I absolutely love love LOVE the character of _Joe DuBois _(played by Jake Weber) from the TV show _Medium._ He'd be the greatest husband ever. Hahaha. I'm such a dork.


----------



## marlowegarp (Aug 11, 2007)

Wagimawr said:


> No complaints here!
> 
> The only Bond I might possibly take issue with is Lazenby, and I've never even seen that one.



Good to know, sir. Personally, a lot of what I liked about Daniel Craig in the new one had its genesis in The Living Daylights. It's that world-weary look and the way he can be really vicious when he needs to be.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Aug 11, 2007)

Off the top of my head, I'll say Mike McDermott and Lester Murphy/Worm (Matt Damon and Edward Norton respectively) in _Rounders_ are great roles; "Worm" is simply the most appropriate nickname for the character, and Norton plays it well.


----------



## William (Aug 14, 2007)

Don't Forget

Robert Duvall!!!

http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0000380/


I loved him as Gus in Lonesome Dove

Gus McCrae: I'm just tryin' to keep everything in balance, Woodrow. You do more work than you got to, so it's my obligation to do less.


William


----------



## Count Zero (Aug 19, 2007)

Just a few:

*IKIRU - Kanji Watanabe (Takashi Shimura) * I don't normally shed a tear during too many movies, but watching Kanji trying to find a way to make his life have meaning before he dies is quite moving.

*SID & NANCY - Sid Vicious (Gary Oldman)* Another depressing role, seeing Sid surround himself with the very things that eventually destroy him out of desperation is still a good watch.

*BUBBA HO-TEP - Elvis Presley (Bruce Campbell) and JFK (Ossie Davis)* A geriatric Elvis and a black man who thinks he's John F. Kennedy fighting a mummy in a retirement home. Pure bliss.
*
GOODFELLAS - Tommy DeVito (Joe Pesci)* I just love Tommy. At turns both charming and murderously psychotic.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Aug 19, 2007)

Rowan Atkinson as the Doctor in the BBC Special presentation of "Doctor Who and the Curse of Fatal Death." While technically not a movie, it made me realize how much I would have preferred him in the role. 

I also enjoyed Nick Nolte as Doc in Cannery Row, a little-known HBO film from the early 80s. for anyone who read the series about a burned out sardine canning town, he nailed the role.

I like Samuel L. Jackson in pretty much anything he does. He was grossly disrespected for not getting the nod for Supporting Actor in Pulp Fiction.

A bow to earlier posters for their like of Kevin Spacey, Bruce Campbell and Gary Oldman. Also want to give a shout out to David Warner (Sark in Tron, Jack the Ripper in Time After Time, not to mention a ton of his voice over and cartoon work).


----------



## Les Toil (Aug 19, 2007)

Gary Oldman in True Romance ("You must have thought it was White Boy Day")

Ron Moody as Fagin in Oliver!

Susan Terrell in Fat City (Ab-so-lute-ly brilliant)

Chris Tucker in Friday (he was comedy personified in that movie regardless of how you feel about his characters since then).

Mickey Rooney in Boy's Town

Gena Rowland in Woman Under The Influence

Mickey Rourke in Sin City (The Best Supporting Actor Oscar shoulda been handed to him on a silver platter).

Jack Nicholson in One Flew Over the Coocoo's Nest.

Dustin Hoffman as Ratso Rizzo in Midnight Cowboy (arguably the greatest character performance in film history) ("I'm walkin' here! I'm walin' here!").

Arnold Stang in Man With The Golden Arm


----------



## Les Toil (Aug 19, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> [*]Buddy Ackerman (Kevin Spacey) in _Swimming With Sharks_



Good call Samantha. I had nightmares about Kevin after seeing that.


----------



## Les Toil (Aug 19, 2007)

marlowegarp said:


> It's official. I'm the only one in the world who liked Timothy Dalton



But are you also the only one in the world who liked George Lazemby? That would be something to brag about.


----------



## Giraffes?Giraffes! (Aug 20, 2007)

sockratezz said:


> Val Kilmer as Doc Holiday in Tombstone. When he told Ike Clanton,"Maybe poker's not your game. I know, lets have a spelling bee.", I laughed so hard I almost soiled mayself. Also Chris Tucker as Smokey in FRIDAY and Mike Epps as Day-Day in the other 2 FRIDAY movies. And Jason Stratham, Brad Pitt, and the rest of the characters in SNATCH.



Good call on Val Kilmer as Holiday in Tombstone.

Interestingly enough: 

_Tombstone_ ('93) featured Kilmer as Doc Holiday, and just one year later _Wyatt Earp_ ('94) had Dennis Quaid in selfsame role-- i've always been fascinated by the contrast in their portrayal of the man, as both performances are, in my opinion, the finest work of these actors' respective careers.


----------



## William (Aug 20, 2007)

Cool Hand Luke

Lucas 'Luke' Jackson-- Paul Newman

Boss: Sorry, Luke. I'm just doing my job. You gotta appreciate that. 
Luke: Nah - calling it your job don't make it right, Boss. 

I need that line at my job 

William


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Aug 20, 2007)

Gene Hackman as Avery Toller in *The Firm*


----------



## Phatman1 (Aug 20, 2007)

Some many to choose form but such a short memory to remember them with.

Coach Norman Dale (Gene Hackman) in Hoosiers
Jack Sparrow (Johnny Depp) in Pirates of the Caribbean (series)
John Coffey (Michael Clark Duncan) in The Green Mile
Forrest Gump (Tom Hanks) in Forrest Gump
John Patrick Mason (Sean Connery) in The Rock
Ben Gates (Nicolas Cage) in National Treasure
Jason Bourne (Matt Damon) in The Bourne Identity, Supremacy, and Ultimatum...

Here is a few.. 

Phatman1


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Aug 20, 2007)

Phatman1 said:


> Forrest Gump (Tom Hanks) in Forrest Gump



Can't forget Gary Sinise as Lt. Dan.


----------



## willisgirl (Aug 20, 2007)

Lloyd Dobler (John Cusack) in Say Anything


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Aug 20, 2007)

The cast of RENT (the movie, mind you) minus Maureen.

The cast of Firefly/Serenity, but especially River Tam, Malcolm Reynolds, and Jayne (whose last name currently escapes me), in that order.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Aug 21, 2007)

Jack Nicholson has been mentioned several times, and I can't think of a role of his (at the moment!) I didn't like. Melvin Udall in _As Good As It Gets_ takes the cake for me though.

""I might be the only person on the face of the earth that knows you're the greatest woman on earth. I might be the only one who appreciates how amazing you are in every single thing that you do, and how you are with Spencer, "Spence," and in every single thought that you have, and how you say what you mean, and how you almost always mean something that's all about being straight and good. I think most people miss that about you, and I watch them, wondering how they can watch you bring their food, and clear their tables and never get that they just met the greatest woman alive. And the fact that I get it makes me feel good, about me."

~~Not word for word, I originally edited it to cut a few words so I could fit it on an away message. Perhaps my favorite line in the whole movie.


----------



## Paul Delacroix (Aug 21, 2007)

Indiana Jones

Rooster Cogburn

James T. Kirk, Dr. McCoy, Scotty, Uhura, and Mr. Spock

Superman (Christopher Reeve version)

The Joker (Mark Hamill version)

Luke Skywalker and old Ben Kenobi

Lawrence of Arabia

Gandalf


----------



## Paul Delacroix (Aug 21, 2007)

Giraffes?Giraffes! said:


> True, true.
> 
> Each of the boys brought their own positive contribution to the franchise
> 
> ...



I never understood the appeal of the Roger Moore bond. 

And Timothy Dalton has always struck me as a natural born villain actor, as opposed to a hero (or even anti-hero).


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Aug 21, 2007)

Sorry, one more "obscure" addition. Dr. Paul Mackee (William Hurt) in _The Doctor_. I haven't seen that movie in a few years, but it had a lasting impresson on me.


----------



## Phatman1 (Aug 21, 2007)

OK so here is a few more:

Chris Gardner (Will Smith) in The Pursuit of Happyness..
then again I like just about all of his movies.

Carol Connelly (Helen Hunt) in As Good as It Gets.

Cyrus 'The Virus' Grissom (John Malkovich) in Con Air

Mike Enslin (John Cusak) in 1408

Capt. Frank Ramsey (Gene Hackman) in Crimson Tide

Will Hunting (Matt Damon) in Good Will Hunting..
another that I like most all his movies.

I am starting to draw a blank now...maybe more later.

Phatman1


----------



## liz (di-va) (Aug 21, 2007)

Okay, I got way too into this. I tried really hard to think about specific characters, not just movies I like. That'd be a different list. This list is still fairly random and incomplete, otherwise it'd be huge; also, if there was more than one fav. character in a movie I tried to focus on just a couple, except for the section at the top. Plus...favorite characters are often ones you _like_, so there are characters I really love in films that I don't really _like_. I mean, who can say they _like_ Robert Mitchum in _Cape Fear_, or Danny Auteuil in _Un couer en hiver_, as great as those characters are...

Goes without saying
About every character in _The Women, Mildred Pierce, All About Eve, Now, Voyager, The Sweet Smell of Success, Brief Encounter _and_ Diner, _but especially--respectively--the Countess (Mary Boland); Ida (Eve Arden); Margo (Bette Davis) and Karen (Celeste Holm); Charlotte (Bette Davis); Sidney Falco (Tony Curtis) and Rita (Barbara Nichols); Alec (Trevor Howard); and Eddie/Eddie's mother (Steve Guttenberg/Jessica James)

Chronic favorites

These actors I love so much that I tend to love most of the characters they play, but especially
Maggie (*Bette Davis*--again) in _The Man Who Came to Dinner_; also Judith in _Dark Victory_
Queen Victoria (*Judi Dench*) [and John Brown (Billy Connolly)] in _Mrs. Brown_; also Mistress Quickly in _Henry V_
Stella (*Thelma Ritte*r) in _Rear Window_; also Mae Swasey in _The Model and the Marriage Broker_
Madge (*Agnes Moorehead*) in _Dark Passage; _also Fanny in _Magnificent Ambersons_
More
Jack Lipnick (Michael Lerner) in _Barton Fink_
Lina Lamont (Jean Hagen) in _Singin in the Rain_
Jack (Jerry Orbach) and Lester (Alan Alda) in _Crimes and Misdemeanors_
Stella (Kim Hunter) in _A Streetcar Named Desire_
The dad (Darren McGaven) in _A Christmas Story_
Teddy (Mickey Rourke) in _Body Heat_
Etta (Diane Ladd) in _Black Widow_
Pops (Robin Harris) in _House Party_
Salieri (F. Murray Abraham) in _Amadeus_
Paul (Paul Sorvino) in _Goodfellas
_
Julien (Gaspard Manesse) in _Au Revoir, les enfants_
Mrs. Croft (Fiona Shaw) and Mary Musgrove (Sophie Thompson) in _Persuasion_
Babette (Stephane Audran) in _Babette's Feast_
Nick and Nora (William Powell and Myrna Loy) in _The Thin Man_
Richard (Billy Bob Thornton) and Libby (Kathy Bates) in _Primary Colors_
Anna (Ingrid Bergman) in _Indiscreet_
Walter (Cary Grant) in _His Girl Friday_
Ella (Judy Holliday) in _Bells Are Ringing_
Margaret Schlegel (Emma Thompson) in _Howard's End_
Uncle Charlie (Joseph Cotten) in _Shadow of a Doubt_...yungh
Sheila (Catherine O'Hara) in _Waiting for Guffman_


----------



## William (Aug 21, 2007)

Blade Runner 

Bryant----- M. Emmet Walsh 

http://us.imdb.com/name/nm0001826/ 


Possibly the greatest character actor of the century!! 







He was also great in "Back to School" as Coach Turnbull 

William


----------



## William (Aug 21, 2007)

Harry Angel: Have you ever watched the Mickey mouse club?
Cop: No
Harry Angel: Well you know what today is? It's Wednesday, anything can happen day. 

William 




Ned Sonntag said:


> Mickey Rourke as Harry Angel in ANGEL HEART. He hates chickens.


----------



## Falling Boy (Aug 21, 2007)

Oh thats easy

*Seth Gecko*(George Clooney) _From Dusk Till Dawn_



> Did they look like psychos? Is that what they looked like? They were vampires. Psychos do not explode when sunlight hits them, I don't give a fuck how crazy they are!



Or



> Mr. .44 makes a noise. You ask a question, Mr. 44 answers it.



View attachment from_dusk_till_dawn_ver1.jpg


----------



## Les Toil (Aug 21, 2007)

Paul Delacroix said:


> I never understood the appeal of the Roger Moore bond.
> 
> And Timothy Dalton has always struck me as a natural born villain actor, as opposed to a hero (or even anti-hero).



I have to agree on both counts. He's sooo good as a bad guy. 

I also never understood Jack Nicholson's appeal after The Shining. Before the Shining he was the most amazing dude on the planet. He did Chinatown, Easy Rider, Cuckoo's Nest, Carnal Knowledge, The Last Detail, 5 Easy Pieces, etc...and in each movie he was drastically different than his last role. But after The Shining he just pretty much stayed that same character in The Shining. He became this icon character with a sardonic grin and sardonic eyebrows and critics and audiences were pretty damn happy with this one dimensional character he'd become. All he had to do was be Jack and audiences walked away from the theater completely satisfied getting their Jack fix. Apparently when you're young you have the stamina to make each character different. Johnny Depp goes out of his way to never EVER make two different characters with similar traits--just like Nicholson used to do when he was younger--just like DeNiro used to do when he was younger--just like Pacino used to do when he was younger! As great as DeNiro is, he now kind of goes through the motions instead of BEING a totally different person than the last movie. I recently saw The Departed and thought Jack played Jack once again. Cocky and bordering on psychotic. His trademark mannerisms.

Now's the time when you all pick up rotten tomatoes and throw at me for being such a pompous blowhard armchair movie critic (which I am!). But ya know what? Jack knows I love him and will for eternity. He brought me more enjoyment than words could ever say. And DeNiro is still my all-time favorite actor.


Toil & Ebert

PS: Ishtar was funny as shit, suckahs!


----------



## Blackjack (Aug 21, 2007)

Les Toil said:


> I have to agree on both counts. He's sooo good as a bad guy.



He's just got this amazing gentleman-villain vibe to him. In _American Outlaws_, _The Rocketeer_, even _Hot Fuzz_, it's completely apparent. 



> I also never understood Jack Nicholson's appeal after The Shining...



Actually, sort of agreed. He's done a few things that are different from that sort of usual thing, but overall, there isn't too much straying from it. Likewise with some of the other actors you've mentioned- De Niro, while one of my favourites, seems to still be playing a very similar role in most of his films.

The thing is that it's almost what they're _best _at. It's safe ground, or something. It's nothing groundbreaking, but it's still good, and sometimes great.


----------



## William (Aug 21, 2007)

What about Jack in the "Departed" and "Mars Attacks" (possibly the greatest movie ever made!!)

William




Blackjack said:


> He's just got this amazing gentleman-villain vibe to him. In _American Outlaws_, _The Rocketeer_, even _Hot Fuzz_, it's completely apparent.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## William (Aug 21, 2007)

Even though I hate most of his movies and projects and he is not fat friendly


Robert 'Bobby' Boucher Jr.---- Adam Sandler

Helen 'Mama' Boucher---- Kathy Bates	

In "The Waterboy"


William




William said:


> What about Jack in the "Departed" and "Mars Attacks" (possibly the greatest movie ever made!!)
> 
> William


----------



## Blackjack (Aug 21, 2007)

William said:


> What about Jack in the "Departed" and "Mars Attacks" (possibly the greatest movie ever made!!)
> 
> William



I haven't seen _Mars Attacks_- didn't like the look of it when I firs tsaw the trailer, and it's only barely looking like something interesting now- but his role in _The Departed _really just feels like a rehash of the Joker from _Batman_.


----------



## Allie Cat (Aug 21, 2007)

I had a friend in high school who could channel a perfect Jack Nicholson. It was exceedingly cool, and exceedingly creepy.

=Divals


----------



## Paul Delacroix (Aug 22, 2007)

Les Toil said:


> I also never understood Jack Nicholson's appeal after The Shining. Before the Shining he was the most amazing dude on the planet. He did Chinatown, Easy Rider, Cuckoo's Nest, Carnal Knowledge, The Last Detail, 5 Easy Pieces, etc...and in each movie he was drastically different than his last role. But after The Shining he just pretty much stayed that same character in The Shining. He became this icon character with a sardonic grin and sardonic eyebrows and critics and audiences were pretty damn happy with this one dimensional character he'd become. All he had to do was be Jack and audiences walked away from the theater completely satisfied getting their Jack fix. Apparently when you're young you have the stamina to make each character different. Johnny Depp goes out of his way to never EVER make two different characters with similar traits--just like Nicholson used to do when he was younger--just like DeNiro used to do when he was younger--just like Pacino used to do when he was younger! As great as DeNiro is, he now kind of goes through the motions instead of BEING a totally different person than the last movie. I recently saw The Departed and thought Jack played Jack once again. Cocky and bordering on psychotic. His trademark mannerisms.



I'll have to see that film! I haven't cared for Jack much since The Shining, either. I hated him in Witches of Eastwick, I didn't care for Prizzi's Honor, couldn't see what the all-fired big deal was about his role in A Few Good Men, thought he was boring in As Good As It Gets, and I thought Anger Management was just beneath him. 

And his Joker in Batman was nothing to write home about, either--although it will be considered "a definitive classic" by comparison to the upcoming Heath Ledger's.


----------



## tannenberg (Aug 22, 2007)

Viggo Mortensen is *Diego Alatriste* in Alatriste (spanish film 2006)

The sad history of Spain, my country, in century XVII where brave soldiers fought by all Europe defending to their country where only there were incapable kings, to fanatical priests and corrupt governors 

But it did not matter, because Spain was over everything...


----------



## Mishty (Aug 22, 2007)

Falling Boy said:


> Oh thats easy
> 
> *Seth Gecko*(George Clooney) _From Dusk Till Dawn_
> 
> ...





Yes yes YES!!


----------



## Falling Boy (Aug 22, 2007)

Missblueyedeath said:


> Yes yes YES!!



He is the one of the baddest characters EVER! Isnt he???


----------



## Mishty (Aug 22, 2007)

Falling Boy said:


> He is the one of the baddest characters EVER! Isnt he???



yes he's numero uno when it comes to bad asses...

" I may be a bastard, but I'm not a fuckin bastard"
:bow:


----------

